# Angeln um Aabenraa



## oma (15. August 2007)

wir,zwei ältere Männer mit Anhang|supergri,sind in der ersten Oktoberwoche in der Nähe von Aabenraa.
Wir wollen natürlich da auch angeln.Aber nur von Strand aus in der Ostsee.
Nun meine Frage:war schon jemand in der Zeit da und was läuft vom Strand,bzw.beim Watangeln?
Gibt es da Stellen,die mann unbedingt mitnehmen muß??
Für mich ist es das erste mal in DK,deshalb meine veilleicht unbedarfte Frage?
Mit Dank im vorab für Eure Hilfe!
Petri  oma


----------



## Borstenwurm (15. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln um Aabenraa*



oma schrieb:


> wir,zwei ältere Männer mit Anhang|supergri,sind in der ersten Oktoberwoche in der Nähe von Aabenraa.
> Wir wollen natürlich da auch angeln.Aber nur von Strand aus in der Ostsee.
> Nun meine Frage:war schon jemand in der Zeit da und was läuft vom Strand,bzw.beim Watangeln?
> Gibt es da Stellen,die mann unbedingt mitnehmen muß??
> ...


 
Moin Moin !!!:vik:

Je nach Wassertemperatur kann auch schon mit den Mefos losgehen.

Tipp:#6

Kauft euch einen Angelführer von der Rapsbande!
Name: Südjütland - Küste und Fjorde
         + evtl. Als - Küste und Fjorde

Ich habe mir diese beiden Bücher vor einiger Zeit gekauft und bin nach den Beschreibungen die Küste abgefahren .
> es sind hier wirklich gute Plätze beschrieben

Zu beziehen über die grenznahen deutschen Angelgeschäfte oder übers Internet > www.der-angelfuehrer.de 

Gruß Borstenwurm:z:z:z


----------



## Torsk1 (15. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln um Aabenraa*

Auf jedenfall solltet ihr es in Skarrev ausprobieren, dort ist eine Landzunge wo es in Wurfweite auf 18m runtergeht, also gute Chancen auf Dorsch, Butt oder die ein oder andere Meerforelle #6

PS:
An den Dänischen Fischereischein denken


----------



## oma (15. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln um Aabenraa*

F.-Schein ist klar!
Aber jetzt schon mal vielen Dank für Eure Mühe!
mfg Oma


----------



## FunWorld (15. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln um Aabenraa*

@ Torsk 1

Könntest Du die Stelle / Anfahrt etwas genauer beschreiben?

Gerne auch per PN

Gruß

FunWorld


----------



## Torsk1 (15. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln um Aabenraa*



FunWorld schrieb:


> @ Torsk 1
> 
> Könntest Du die Stelle / Anfahrt etwas genauer beschreiben?
> 
> ...


 

Gib doch einfach hier Skarrev und dein Zuhause/Urlaubsort ein, dann hast du den Weg:m


----------



## FunWorld (17. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln um Aabenraa*

@ Torsk 1

Hab mich wohl unverständlich ausgedrückt. Wie ich dort hin komme ich mir schon klar.:vik: Ich meinte die erwähnte Stelle oder ist dort überall die Kante auf 18m ? Ich war dort noch nicht und meistens ist es ja so das man erstmal irgendwo durch einen Feldweg zum Strand fährt. Um langes suchen zu vermeiden hatte ich danach gefragt.

Gruß

FunWorld


----------



## Torsk1 (17. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln um Aabenraa*

Schau mal hier:
http://img49.*ih.us/img49/7996/skarrevin1.jpg


----------



## FunWorld (17. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln um Aabenraa*

Ich bin begeistert.

Aber auf die Idee hätte ich ja wohl auch kommen können|kopfkrat

Nochmals Danke #6

FunWorld


----------



## Torsk1 (17. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln um Aabenraa*



FunWorld schrieb:


> Aber auf die Idee hätte ich ja wohl auch kommen können|kopfkrat


....:m


----------



## Borstenwurm (18. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln um Aabenraa*



Torsk1 schrieb:


> Schau mal hier:
> http://img49.*ih.us/img49/7996/skarrevin1.jpg


 
Moin Moin !!!

Wenn schon Skarev, dann auch Varnaes ( Mefo - Platz )

Gruß Borstenwurm


----------



## Habum (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln um Aabenraa*

Vielen Dank sagt Habum.


----------



## Kondor59 (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Angeln um Aabenraa*

Auch von mir ein Dankeschön
Gruss Kondor59


----------

